# [solved] How to set psmouse rate? (fix mouse in Flybook)

## StalkerNOVA

I've Flybook A33i. It has a bug with built-in pointer device based on internal ps2-port. It jumps from one part of screen to another and clicks mouse buttons randomly when trying to click or move pointer.

In Ununtu (same for Xubuntu and Lubuntu) it can be solved by the following method:

psmouse rate=100 to /etc/modprobe.d/options

rmmod psmouse && modprobe psmouse to /etc/rc.local

But Gentoo has no psmouse mod...

Is there a way to fix it?Last edited by StalkerNOVA on Fri Mar 18, 2011 2:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MotivatedTea

If you don't have a psmouse module, you probably have it built-in to your kernel. If it's built-in, you should be able to pass it the rate parameter by adding "psmouse.rate=100" (without quotes) to your kernel line in your grub configuration file (or whatever boot manager you're using).

Alternatively, you can compile psmouse as a module. Go into your kernel configuration, go to Device Drivers > Input device support > Generic input layer > Mice, and set "PS/2 mouse" to <M>. Then, rebuild your kernel, reboot, and try removing and re-loading the module as you were doing before. Once you're happy with the module options, note that under Gentoo, you should create a file in "/etc/modprobe.d" with a filename ending in ".conf", and you need to start the line with "options". (This is apparently different from Ubuntu's requirements.) So, for example, you could create "/etc/modprobe.d/mouse.conf" with the contents: 

```
options psmouse rate=100
```

Then run "update-modules" and reboot.

----------

## cach0rr0

i have virtually nothing to add to that, except some bits regarding baselayout-2/openrc

if you're on baselayout-2/openrc, the module configuration is slightly different

you'd add this to the bottom of /etc/conf.d/modules

```

modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} psmouse"

module_psmouse_args_2_6="rate=100"

```

I've had the issue you describe; for me it was fixed by adding proto=imps rather than a rate setting.

----------

## StalkerNOVA

Kernel parameter in GRUB psmouse.rate=100 didn't help.

Kernel parameter psmouse.proto=imps solved it.

Thank you.

----------

